# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gëzuar Ditëlindjen Agim Metbala

## xheladin

*Si në ëndërr vitet ikën pa u ndalë
Ditëlindjet hedhin valle e vallëzojnë
GËZUAR DITËLINDJEN AGIM METBALA
Veprat tua pafundësisht le të jetojnë!

08. 07. 2010.*

----------


## mondishall

*Ditlindjet e tua i dashur Agim nuk kane vetem te zakonshmen njerezore te ciklit te jetes. Mes tyre ti ke ditlindje te tjera, qe dalin tej ketij cikli dhe vazhdojne infinitit. Vazhdofsh shendetshem jeten, me te tjera ditlindje te shendetshme e te pavdekshme te krijimtarise.*

----------


## Hidalgo

Gezuar e gezuar per shume mote i nderuar, paqja dhe begatit e Atij lart qofshin mbi ju, familjen dhe te dashurit e ju.

----------


## lafazane

*Baci Agim poska ziafet
diten kur ko lind o gzu muhalla krejt
per hajr ene une po ta boj kit fest
se ije maj miri pi kretve n'milet


Urime qofsh i lumtur pergjithmon.*

----------


## e panjohura

*Urime ditëlindja
Dhe shum fat në jetë
Të uroj nga zemra
Miku im i shtrenjt!*

----------


## Dar_di

*Fort i ndritur e i dashur z. Agim Metbala, pranoni edhe nga ana ime urimin per ditelindjen tende! Shendet, lumturi e suksese ne punet tuaja!*

----------


## tetovarja87

*gezur z.metbala....

urroj c'do minut,dite,jave,muaj,vite fate,lumturi,dashuri ne jeten tuaj,prane te dashureve te juaj...

ne kete raste u urroj vetem dy gjera:
gjit'chka dhe asgje:
gjithc'ka qe u bene te lumtur
dhe
asgje qe u bene te ndjeheni keq...
zoti ua dhasht ate qe kerkoni,
e u'a ruajt ate qe posedoni...

me respekte te vecante...*

----------


## USA NR1

*Gezuar Ditelindjen Zoteri:Agim Metbala te uroj shnet e cdo te mira ne jete bashke me familjen tende Gezuar (pe shkruaj me ngjyre te kalter se ty Zoteri me se shumti shkruan me ngjyre te kalter,LOL   * 
*GEZUAR*

----------


## symphony

Urime, Urime - ditëlindja Baci Agim! 
I gëzofshi dhe kremtofshit edhe nja pesëdhjetë vite të tjera (besoj mjaftojnë)
 i rrethuar hareshëm mes nipërve dhe mbeskave...  :buzeqeshje: 

Ju veçon 
pesha e urtisë, porosia e lartë morale, thellësia njohëse, forca dialektike e mendimit, 
pasqyrimi objektiv i realitetit, fryma e përgjithshme humane (njerëzore), për këtë arsye ju çmoj lartë.

Nderimet e mia për ju;

SinFoni

----------


## alem_de

Urime te perzemerta per Ditlindjen miku im Agim.Eshe 100 vjet te tjera te lumtura per ty dhe familjen tende.

----------


## drague

pleqeri te mbare Gimo. :shkelje syri: 

shijoji keto vite te mrekullushme.

100 u befsh.

----------


## toni007

gezuar  ditelindjen z.agim

            urrime

      edhe 100 tjera

----------


## *suada*

Urime te perzemerta Z. Agim Metbala. Qofsh i lumtur perhere. U beshit 100 vjec!

----------


## J@mes

Gezuar ditelindjen z. Agim !

Te uroj shendet dhe shume gezime. Kalofsh bukur kete dite sebashku me njerezit e tu te dashur.

----------


## busavata

* Urime për Ditëlindjen  Z. Agim Metbala 
te dëshiroj shëndet , gëzim , lumturi edhe suksese të reja në jetë
i festofsh edhe 100 ditlndje tjera 
Gëzuar*

----------


## Besoja

Të uroj gjithë të mirat e kësaj bote shef Gimi në këtë përvjetor të datëlindjes tënde!
Edhe 100 dhe me shëndet të mirë!

----------


## aMLe

*Z.Agim te uroj Gezuar ditelindjen!
U befsh sa vjec te duash!
Shume urime te perzemerta*

----------


## daniel00

I nderuari Z Agim , ju uroj edhe per shume vite jetese te lumtur , pleqeri te mbare ju dhe familjes tuaj shume bekime !

----------


## ylli_pr

> *gezur z.metbala....
> 
> urroj c'do minut,dite,jave,muaj,vite fate,lumturi,dashuri ne jeten tuaj,prane te dashureve te juaj...
> 
> ne kete raste u urroj vetem dy gjera:
> gjit'chka dhe asgje:
> gjithc'ka qe u bene te lumtur
> dhe
> asgje qe u bene te ndjeheni keq...
> ...


Kete urim e ke edhe nga une.
Urime ditelindjen. Tu gezofte zemra gjithemoneeeee.......

----------


## alda09

TA GEZONI DTL. EDHE 100 PRANVERA TE TJERA :Lulja3:

----------

